# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.



## acesneights1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I just bought a new Dell Laptop and did not realize it does not have a DVD drive(I guess they call it an optical drive). it has a slot for one but when I inquired with Dell about purchasing one they said it cannot be added and I can only use an external USB. That seems silly but wanted to ask some pros. It ha a blank in the slot and I looked in with a flashlight. I see the part it should plug into so my question is...
If Dell won't help me, how can I figure out which one I need(there are alot of them on eBay) and will it need drivers and how can I get them if Dell won't offer support ?
I am not an IT pro but I have built several Desktops from scratch so I can do basic stuff.
I found one on Ebay I think might be the right one but I am not sure if I can post the link.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

You might have the space there, but you probably won't have the connection slot, or even any controller hardware onboard..

Think hard if you're willing to risk your money and possibly even your new laptop health and warranty. I'd recommend against it, use a external instead.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*



acesneights1 said:


> . It ha a blank in the slot and I looked in with a flashlight. I see the part it should plug into so my question is...


Are you certain you see connection for an optical drive? If so, you "should" be able to install one but since Dell told you you can't ad one I would be very leary of trying to install one and voiding the warranty.
If you have a reliable PC shop in your area you might check with them.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

Even though this article is quite old, it makes you wonder if you really need an Optical Drive on a laptop: Lose the Optical Drives in Laptops | PCMag.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

While I agree, to an extent, with that articles publisher but the article is based pretty much on his particular needs.
Optical drives are a necessity if you want to use CD/DVD media for installation, trouble shooting, diagnostics, backing up data, viewing, etc.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

Small off-topic..

God knows I don't need one, the only laptop I had with a blu-ray drive, i took it out and got a HDD craddle in it. Now I have a 256GB SSD with a 1TB "downloads folder" in it. 

But to each is own, and the OP wants the opposite.


----------



## acesneights1 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

Thanks for the replies. I bought the Laptop for my wife for Christmas and wifey wants a DVD drive. There is a plug for one. I found one on ebay that supposedly fits that exact machine. If I plug it in will it just not recognize it or can it fry the board ? I would think if it plugs in and is for that machine the worst that could happen is it just won't work ??


----------



## acesneights1 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

Here is the slot.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

I really can't make anything out of that pic. Trying one obtained from ebay that "supposedly" fits would be up to you. If she will use the optical drive primarily while the laptop is stationary, an external unit would be a good option. That would avoid spending money uselessly, voiding warranty, and assurance it will work.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

exactly which inspiron 15 model do you have?


----------



## acesneights1 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*



sobeit said:


> exactly which inspiron 15 model do you have?


Dell Inspiron 15-3521
Can I post a link here to the drive I found ?
It says it fits a 15-3521. It looks right but what I am not sure of is if I need to update anything in the bios or chipset ?
I looked up the bios and chipset drivers on Dell's website by 15-3521 generically and then by my specific service tag and saw no difference which would lead me to believe(with my limited knowledge) that it is compatible and probably just have to plug it in and maybe load a DVD program. 
Yes she wants portable or I would just do the USB drive.
The laptop is brand new however I bought it econd hand from someone who got it at Black Friday from Walmart then didn't want it so not sure if the warranty is transferable anyway. I also notice it does not come with a recovery disk however Dell will sell me one for 15$(all heart).
I confess I have not bought a new computer in about 14 years . I always built my desktops from scratch and bought Laptops used and just wiped them and started from scratch.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

Hi I'm not sure why Dell told you you could not put one in possibly all the connections are not available but there is a spec sheet here ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-prod...p/inspiron-15-3521_Reference Guide2_en-us.pdf
page 4 mentions the dvd drive and the user manual also mentions an optical drive ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-prod...top/inspiron-15-3521_Owner's Manual_en-us.pdf page 19


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

Even if all the connections are available, there's still one question in the back of my mind regarding this issue..

Will the tray plastic cover fit in the DVD drive, and will the eject button be functional?
Most plastic covers that cover empty DVD drives have no buttons and don't fit the trays.. Although it's a minor inconvenience it will definitely be in-esthetic if it doesn't fit perfectly the laptop covers..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

Well hopefully the links will show the OP what type of unit is required other than that we cannot really say.


----------



## acesneights1 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

It should fit fine. After reading the 1st link Joeten posted(I had the second one)I am even more confident. I'm gonna go for it. The picture I posted isnt good but There are definetly connections for it and I see terminals in the them. I believe you can also subsitute a HDD caddy in place of the Optical drive. I think worst case scenario it just won't see it but I at this point am reasonably confident that it shouldn't fry anything...I hope...It'll make for a good conclusion to this thread because I am sure others will run across this in the future.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

Good luck hope it works out well


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

You mention your wife wants portable. The USB option doesn't give her that. On the other hand, I wouldn't download programs at a public wi-fi site.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*



joeten said:


> Good luck hope it works out well


Ditto^ :smile: Happy wife=happy life.


----------



## acesneights1 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*



Corday said:


> You mention your wife wants portable. The USB option doesn't give her that. On the other hand, I wouldn't download programs at a public wi-fi site.


I disabled Wifi. I won't use it nor will I let her. I learned a very very painful lesson about wireless internet a few years ago and don't use it.


----------



## acesneights1 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

Wel, update. It plugged right in. The Laptop recognized the drive. All I had to do s download a DVD player. Got VCL. Works decent. So I guess Dell was wrong.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

Glad to hear it! :smile:

Good job! :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 does not have DVD, want to put one in.*

Good to hear, someone obviously got their models mixed up could happen to anyone


----------

